# How To Maximize Your Facebook Privacy



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

From Komando.com:

Upset about the government knowing your personal information? Facebook may know even more about you! And it might even open you up to identity theft. Watch the following video to learn how you can lock down your Facebook account to increase your privacy and security http://videos.komando.com/watch/362...=tvkim&utm_content=2013-07-12-article-title-c


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

From me, just don't do Facebook :shrug:


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Jeffery said:


> From Komando.com:
> 
> Upset about the government knowing your personal information? Facebook may know even more about you! And it might even open you up to identity theft. Watch the following video to learn how you can lock down your Facebook account to increase your privacy and security http://videos.komando.com/watch/362...=tvkim&utm_content=2013-07-12-article-title-c


I went through the list and I had pretty much everything she had mention. I love FB keeps me in touch with friends without doing E Mails etc. And it is a good way to find friends from years ago school friends etc.


----------

